

Never underestimate the power of Mayonaise… (daily news antidote) - acex
http://www.teamelf.com/?p=619

======
kamechan
i was going to say something flippant about the spelling of "mayonaise" until
i started reading the story and momentarily forgot about my OC tendencies to
complain about silly things like spelling.

in other words, good read.

